# Calling LED/PCD or micro experts...



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

^ PCB not PCD... lol

Well, I'm thinking about modifying a PFO Solaris i5 Fixture. Its been rumoured that these PCBs can't be modified and that the light itself is effectively impossible to work on without factory components etc. I figure anything is possible but whatever.

SO. These are Luxeon Rebel Emitters driven at 800mA

I can order replacement emitters BUT want to know if its feasible to remove and hand solder the emitters back onto the board. I have a feeling these are attached to the PCB using solder and epoxy. The strand works I just want to swap out the 6 cool white LED's with 4 Royal Blue and two undecided emitters.

The alternative is basically purchasing the emitters on star boards and doing running them in the series on the PCB and then putting in a new connector. There is a heat sink that the PCB screws into so all I would really need is a new connector 6 LED's and a small sliver of aluminum and some thermal epoxy. I guess star board reflectors too.

BUT - If I can work with the PCD that would be fun.

Cheers.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

If you're asking the question then most likely the answer is a no. In short it's not impossible but given the precision required to mount them unless you have the tools you will be out of luck hence even DIY LEDs come mounted. You have to understand that the PCB is special as its designed to decipate heat, so not only does it need to be soldered correctly to have contact with the connectors it also requires to be mounted correctly.

All I can say is good luck try googling DIY Cree mounting or Philips LEDs, it's been done just is very difficult.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah those are surface mounted, good luck soldering those. they are done by machines, ot humans. it can be done but i wont even attempt it an i have a degree as a computer engineer. better off just using the stars as you mentioned. the stars should be the same thickness as the pcb you removed so it should maintain the same height but will the lens fit on the star? and the new leds may have a larger primary lens preventing the old lens from fitting on it unless your going with rebel leds. i my self changes several leds in my galileo unit but they werent surface mount rebels. i replaced them with generic 3w leds and they work great even though they are only 3 watts and the rebels are 4 watts. the 3 watt leds were rated at 1000ma though. i must say the cheapo 3 watt leds of today are way brighter then those old rebels. the rebels only emit 40 lumens per watt as opposed to 100-120 per watt of even cheap modern leds.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Update, project complete.

Surface mounted rebel emitters to the PCB. To be honest, a very simple process. Solder wick made short work of removal. Placing on the new emitters was even easier.

Thanks for the input on this one guys. Had I attempted without purchasing a new tip and the wick it wouldn't have gone well.

Cheers.


----------

